# Monster Halibut vs Black Hole Cape Cod Special 150g Jigging Rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rods*

Nice rods - I made my first trip to Alaska this June and we caught halibut up to 90 pounds.

Mike


----------

